# Sanding between spindles on stairs



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

I think you're in the wrong forum, this is the flooring


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need to learn how to use and sharpen a scraper---these are the ones commonly used to scrape paint----properly sharpened,they will remove the old finish and the surface of the wood--

Also cabinet scrapers---these are the best tools for stair work--there are so many places that a sander can't reach---

Keep a file handy to resharpen the tool---


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

An orbital sander will do a better job than a belt sander, and a belt sander is kinda wide for work around spindles, unless your using a Proxxon and that would be kind of dicey for what your doing.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Might want to consider possible lead hazards before power sanding. In 1922, lead was about all the paint there was. Chemical stripper would be safer. 

Even if you stripped all the paint off, sounds like sanding would still be necessary. The small spaces in between the spindles are hardest. I've tried the Dremmel sanding drums, but it hasnt worked too well for me. Some detail sanders like the Skill Octo have attachments that can help get tight spaces like that.


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

I used a Rockwell multitool to do in between my spindles and along the edges of the treads . Still ended up being almost 5 full days of sanding with that plus a decent Dewalt random oribit sander. I started with 40 grit, went to 80 and then 120 grit but I was finishing the wood not just painting them.

A shopvac is a must and with the multitool you're going to have less than perfect coverage from the vacuum. As others said lead paint is a concern and should be taken seriously.

When dealing with paint that may contain lead my preference is to use a heat gun for stripping and heat it no more than necessary.


----------



## emmyshaw (Oct 14, 2014)

Sanding between spindles can be a painful & tricky job. Every time I have to do this, I go with stripper and scraper process since I find it easier & more convenient.


----------

